# Long run to Blue Water



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Me, Allen and two friends down from Michigan, Scott and Marvin, made the ling run to Blue Water. Headed out from Drstin Sunday with first stop at Ocean BlackRhino around sunset. The water was dirty but there was a lot of action with Tuna busting baits consistently so we set up trolling, Live baiting, jigging and popping. Got a few good dive BFT and some small YFT (one or two legal size) but nothing big. Was a blast getting them on top water in the dark. Scott and Marvin showed relentless spirit jigging and popping vast quantities of BFT late into the night. 

Continued overnight down past Danny Akins to Blind Faith but the current there was screaming so fast it was impossible to chunk and tough to get s drift around the rig. Sonar did not show much activity so we moved to Capricorn or thunder hawk finding much the same, but as the sun rose it was clear the water quality was much better electric blue. We chunked and trolled and live baited all those rigs but saw little activity on the surface or sonar. We got more BFT and perhaps one or two small YFT. 

We doubled back hitting a couple of different weed lines in the direction of blind faith. As soon as we put out the spread we had a small dolphin on and a big bull screaming across the water toward our baits but he apparently changed his mind and left without eating. Had a decent little bull come in later on the short flat and steal the bait but I grabbed a jig and threw back at him and he jumped all over it. What a blast of a way to hook up and on light spin gear. A cow came with him and when Scotty thew a top water off the other side of the boat she went screaming after it. She missed but darted around and grabbed a ballyhoo dangling from the rigger and was hooked up in as unlikely a fusion as her mate. They shared their fate together in the fish box, both victims of their own gluttony!

We picked away a few more dolphin live baiting and jigging the weed line. It was brutal hot and I think we started to fade a bit in that heat.

We made that long run for Tuna and were disappointed in lack of activity in the area of the rigs there along the top of the loop current and a bit challenged by the current so we decided to head back to Danny Atkins and then Black rhino even though water quality there was not as good (Danny A) or downright nasty (black Rhino). No action, no marks at Danny A so we did sunset at Black Rhino. More BFT and activity was lower until it turned on well after dark. Had fun but still no big YFT. Decided to go by Petronius on the way in. I slept like a baby, but am told there was an epic battle between our northern brethren and a haus BFT. I will have to get photo confirmation on that. Speaking of which, I'll load a few tomorrow night. 

Finished off with a little bottom bumping south of Pensacola and some high speed trolling in the edge for a short while but low on water and running out of steam we headed for the hill and a few cold ones. All in all, a great way to spend a few days with good people and lots of fish. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like a good trip


----------



## _kyle_ (Jul 30, 2015)

+1 

And a long run...

Man I need to get out there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

No big tuna but still sounds like a great trip! One of these days Im going to do a multi day deep trip like that!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great report. sounds like ya'll gave it all you had.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting as we are headed out tomorrow and it helps me decide what/where to do! I have been amazed at the current this year out there as it has certainly changed how we tuna fish this summer or heck if we even tuna fish!

Thanks again


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, how fat out are these rigs you speak of? I have been waiting (not very patiently, I may add) for the water to clear up out there.... Thanks for the post.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

msviking where will you be heading we are heading out tomorrow also. Leaving Pensacola around 6


----------



## tddlbz (Aug 12, 2015)

Realtor said:


> wow, how fat out are these rigs you speak of? I have been waiting (not very patiently, I may add) for the water to clear up out there.... Thanks for the post.


Waiting NOT so patiently here too. Need something within range so we can fish!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We are planning on leaving out if OB around 7 tomorrow morning with first stop being the elbow and depending how things go there on to points further south.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

MSViking said:


> We are planning on leaving out if OB around 7 tomorrow morning with first stop being the elbow and depending how things go there on to points further south.


 
Weed lines ou between BlindFaith and Thunderhorse are really good. A bit too much grass off the main line to make trolling easy, but not horrible. I think we could have worked those a bit harder and done well, but we were really trying to get on Tuna and that was tough between current and bad water. I'll post pics later today and the water was purple, really nice, but moving like the flow of the Mississippi throuigh Venice!

PS> MS Viking, I posted for exactly the reason yu mentioned. If I can help folks make the call about where to go when its this far of a run, I'll always do it.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Some Pics


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

That water is blue fo sure


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Who would like this job?


----------



## _kyle_ (Jul 30, 2015)

Is that a 390 Seavee? Ips drives?

Great pics btw!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

_kyle_ said:


> Is that a 390 Seavee? Ips drives?
> 
> Great pics btw!
> 
> ...


Yes it is. One or two more pic(s) for good measure:


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Thunderhorse is south of the Mississippi River Delta.

http://www.rigzone.com/NEWS/image_detail.asp?img_id=2131


----------



## _kyle_ (Jul 30, 2015)

Or 125NM South, SouthEast of Dauphin Island


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

168 from Destin.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice report, and pics! Looks like we'll have to wait for our keys trip to see blue water! It's just too far out of our range here! Lol


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to see Pair n dice went out and had a good trip. John, thanks for the report/sharing your experience and conditions out there.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice! Pics really great!


----------



## Fishful Thinking (Aug 13, 2015)

Trip of a lifetime, so glad I was able tag along and partake, awesome weather, great fishing and gaff breaking memories  thanks again captain john ?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

That boat is awesome by the way


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad u enjoyed fistful. Post that vid It's cool


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

fishful*


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like a good trip. Love the SeaVee


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. Its a lean mean fish killin machine, no doubt


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great pix. Looks like you guys had a lot of fun.
Whyme


----------



## Cody08 (Jun 4, 2015)

Allen & John looks like yall had a good trip. Next time yall need a spot filled give me a shout.
Cody


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice report good to hear that you had a good trip even of it was long thanks for sharing. ed


----------

